# Hanging cages?



## BackyardFarmMama

Hi all
I found way over here from backyard chickens (where I mostly just browse since I won't have my chickens until mid June) Rabbits, I do have! They are mostly pets but I have begun breeding them as well recently and that is when I realized I needed to update their housing situation. 
Note to any other beginners (though I'm pretty sure no one else on this forum qualifies): DO NOT try to raise rabbits in a "pet rabbit" hutch 

Anyways, now I have some proper wire cages (that I am putting together in between cleaning the hutches... which I currently have to do almost daily :/ ) and I am going to be building a simple lean to rabbit shed like in the book "Raising Rabbits" (the book I should have bought a year ago, great book!).

So my question is about hanging the cages. I built a PVC frame for them from the instructions on some website but that was a giant disaster as the whole thing fell apart after a few weeks of sitting outside before I even had a chance to hang the cages   . So I think at this point I'm just going to hang them in the "shed".

Questions: What do I use to hang them and how do I keep them from swinging around (my rabbits are pretty rambunctious  )


----------



## currycomb

we hang our cages with wire.to stop swinging, attach one wire to each back corner of cages, go up over your rafter or hook, whatever you are using, and come down and attach to front corner. this is assuming you are up against a wall. if not, a 2X4 mounted behind cage will help stop the forward and back motion.


----------



## terri9630

We have our cages hung.  I used chain to hang them and the metal clips they use for connecting electrical pipe to walls to connect the cages to a 2x4 that runs along the back of the frame to keep them from swinging.


----------



## doubled

If you cross the chains or wire it will greatly reduse the swinging. i.e. if you look at cage from side the chains/wire would look like and X, can do the same across the front although it doesnt have to go all the way across the front.


----------



## BackyardFarmMama

Thanks everyone for your advice. I am finally finishing up the construction of the lean to shed for the rabbit cages. I have a 2 x 4 for attaching to  the back of the rabbit cages to prevent swinging and all but one of my cages are built. 
I have more questions now of course  What type of wire/chain do you recommend using for hanging and what do I use to attach it to the cage?


----------

